# Middle-Earth: Shadow of Mordor



## Lorenzo 89 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Giocone da paura, preso ieri da Steam a 50 euro, li vale tutti quanti.
Si impersona un ramingo, chiamato Talion, del Cancello Nero, una delle roccaforti di Gondor nei pressi di Mordor, in cui gli Uruk-Hai capitanati dai Capitani Neri (i servi più fanatici e potenti di Sauron) fanno irruzione e ammazzano tutti, maledicendo il protagonista, il quale rimane in sospeso tra la vita e la morte.
Il gameplay ricorda molto gli ultimi giochi su Batman e Assassin's Creed con ambientazione tipica dei libri di Tolkien, ma c'è il sistema Nemesi che veramente è un qualcosa di unico.
In pratica l'esercito di Sauron, composto dai vari capitani Uruk, è in perenne conflitto politico tra loro, per cui ogni volta che ammazziamo un capitano (più forte dei normali Uruk-Hai), un altro orco rimpiazzerà il capitano caduto. Inoltre gli orchi si scanneranno gli uni con gli altri per salire i ranghi e aumentare il loro potere, aumentando con esso anche la pericolosità quando si devono affrontare in battaglia con il nostro protagonista, il quale deve farsi strada tra migliaia di orchi e altri pericoli per potersi vendicare e per sciogliere la maledizione che ha subìto.
Le recensioni del gioco sono tutte ottime, con una media voto che oscilla tra 8 e 9.
Direi che per chi fosse un appassionato del Signore degli Anelli, questo è un acquisto obbligato.


----------



## DR_1 (6 Ottobre 2014)

Mi stuzzica, credo che lo proverò


----------



## vota DC (6 Ottobre 2014)

Beh è realistico. Gli Uruk di Mordor sono semplicemente degli orchi più grossi, non sono come quelli di Isengard che essendo magicamente mischiati con gli umani hanno molta più disciplina, in quello Saruman era riuscito a fare qualcosa meglio di Sauron. Comunque i Capitani Neri credo che siano dei Numenoreani Neri quindi una razza tosta (i Numenoreani hanno le migliori qualità degli elfi tranne la longevità e quelle degli umani al punto che stavano per distruggere il continente beato e gli elfi hanno dovuto chiedere l'intervento divino per combattere al posto loro) però sono abbastanza lontani dai livelli dei nazgul.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Ottobre 2014)

Gioco molto sottovalutato, si è rivelato un bel titolo.


----------

